# [Verkaufe] neuen Zone3 Gamer-Sitzsack [eBay]



## buccaneer667 (19. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen!



ich hatte das Glück, bei einem Gewinnspiel einen Sitzsack speziell für Gamer von Zone3 zu gewinnen.



Weil ich keine Konsole habe und mein Zimmer sowieso recht klein ist, hab ich aber leider keine Verwendung dafür. 



Beim Hersteller kostet das gute Stück 99€, ich verkaufe es originalverpackt ab einem Startpreis von 19€.


Bei Interesse einfach mal vorbeischauen:  http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250734181567



Danke


----------



## buccaneer667 (23. November 2010)

ist immer noch zu haben


----------



## buccaneer667 (29. November 2010)

Hab den Sitzsack jetzt neu eingestellt, diesmal schon ab 19€ Startpreis zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250734181567


----------



## buccaneer667 (3. Dezember 2010)

das angebot läuft nur noch 2 tage und er steht bei nur 19€


----------



## buccaneer667 (5. Dezember 2010)

noch 7 stunden und er steht immer noch bei 19€ (UVP 99€)!!!


----------

